# Terrarium



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 22, 2020)

Just finished this one last night. Fairly straightforward build. I was able to load the Rhythmic delay from @sonic_explorer easily with the web-based programmer (once I found a working micro-USB cable in my junk). Can’t wait to try/program stuff this winter.
The UV print didn’t turn out as I intended, because I didn’t use a white underlay under some part that I thought would show as beige. You can see the design in the last photo I modified to show it a bit. It still looks cool with the random yellow polka dots. I also used Tayda custom drilling service and it was a perfect fit.


----------



## p_wats (Dec 22, 2020)

Nice! I'm very tempted to try one of these. Have you had a chance to play with it yet? There were reports of noise in another thread, so I'm curious if that's common.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 22, 2020)

p_wats said:


> Nice! I'm very tempted to try one of these. Have you had a chance to play with it yet? There were reports of noise in another thread, so I'm curious if that's common.


Yep, the reports of noise were scaring me a little, because when I read them I had not built it yet, but the code I downloaded was modified to reduce noise.
I'll have more time to play with it tonight, so I'll see then I guess. But I'm optimist that the issue will be resolved down the line, so I'm not worried, and I'm eager to develop some interesting stuff in the coming months of 2021. I tried the rhythmic delay for 5 minutes this morning, and it was quite nice.


----------



## fxwiegand (Dec 23, 2020)

I really love the design of the enclosure. Any chance you would share it so I could maybe order one enclosure for myself 😂 I am a little scared of using the UV printing service at Tayda with the colors on different layers etc. 😅 Really excited for my terrarium, just ordered my daisy seed with the 15% discount code.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 23, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks great!


Thanks Chuck!
Now I just got to wrap my head around this coding thing


----------



## Dali (Dec 23, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks Chuck!
> Now I just got to wrap my head around this coding thing


Beaucoup d'appelés... Peu d'élus...

Congrats for being mentioned by Electro-Smith themselves on their Facebook page!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Dec 23, 2020)

This is awesome! Did they cut out the USB part too?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 23, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks Chuck!
> Now I just got to wrap my head around this coding thing


Good, then you can explain it to me!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 23, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> This is awesome! Did they cut out the USB part too?


Thanks!
No, I drilled it with a step bit then filed it square.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jan 4, 2021)

Here's my 2nd Terrarium build, as I had ordered 2 Seed modules to offset the shipping costs. I've put this one for sale to finance this addiction hobby.


----------



## fxwiegand (Feb 1, 2021)

Finished mine today. Looks absolutely awesome since SYLV9ST9R was really nice and gave me his design files. Just threw the rhythmic delay from sonic_explorer on and I am absolutely amazed! When i chain the pedal with others (using an isolated psu) i get quite a bit of noise. Totally silent though if it is the only pedal between the amp and guitar (other pedals are still connected to the same psu though).


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 1, 2021)

fxwiegand said:


> Finished mine today. Looks absolutely awesome since SYLV9ST9R was really nice and gave me his design files. Just threw the rhythmic delay from sonic_explorer on and I am absolutely amazed! When i chain the pedal with others (using an isolated psu) i get quite a bit of noise. Totally silent though if it is the only pedal between the amp and guitar (other pedals are still connected to the same psu though).


For me, it's pretty silent through my amp (using the rhythmic delay), put there was a crazy high pitched noise when I put it in the send return of my mixer.

Also, your USB cutout looks great, mine has more of a full DIY look.


----------



## fxwiegand (Feb 2, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> For me, it's pretty silent through my amp (using the rhythmic delay), put there was a crazy high pitched noise when I put it in the send return of my mixer.
> 
> Also, your USB cutout looks great, mine has more of a full DIY look.


 I will try out swapping some pedals, maybe its a single pedal that causes the noise.

Yeah the USB cutout turned out pretty good. Drilled out the hole and then used a small file for the rest.
Really thinking about building another one or maybe two now that the seeds are available in EU via schneiderladen.


----------



## sknight (Apr 21, 2022)

Hey! Newbie here. Any chance you could point me in the direction of what specific parts I should buy? And did you find that case somewhere or make it yourself because I'd love a proper inclosure like that! Thanks!


----------



## giovanni (Apr 21, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Thanks Chuck!
> Now I just got to wrap my head around this coding thing


I really think this will be one of my next projects. I’m happy to give you coding tips (it’s my day job)!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 21, 2022)

sknight said:


> Hey! Newbie here. Any chance you could point me in the direction of what specific parts I should buy? And did you find that case somewhere or make it yourself because I'd love a proper inclosure like that! Thanks!


The parts you'll need are all indicated in the BOM in the build docs here.

For the case, I had it drilled + UV printed at Tayda.
You can find the drill template here : https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/pedalpcb-terrarium-125b.10149/ and I can share my UV print file if you wish.
Another option for the UV printing is Amplifyfun.


giovanni said:


> I really think this will be one of my next projects. I’m happy to give you coding tips (it’s my day job)!


Sold both my Terrarium last year. I do regret it though, as I loved a Trem algorithm I had, but it was when I had too many pedals for my own need and I don't think I would have time to learn to code then.
I hope to start to learn coding for the norns this year, so I might take you up on that offer Gio!


----------



## giovanni (Apr 21, 2022)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> The parts you'll need are all indicated in the BOM in the build docs here.
> 
> For the case, I had it drilled + UV printed at Tayda.
> You can find the drill template here : https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/pedalpcb-terrarium-125b.10149/ and I can share my UV print file if you wish.
> ...


Happy to help! That may motivate me to finally build a Terrarium. I’ve been eyeballing it for 2 years…


----------



## Gordo (Apr 21, 2022)

That's my issue with the platform.  I've been too lazy to learn to code so far but the pedal with the handful of projects I've seen so far all sound amazing.  I'm a big fan of pristine sounding digital delays and the chip is crazy good at doing that sort of thing.  The rythmic delay is superb.  I need to match delays to a specific BPM or MS display, otherwise I'd be using this as my go-to for live.


----------

